# VW GOLF 4 Votex alarm upgrade installation



## zuranic2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello to all.

I bought this alarm upgrade kit on Ebay. 










It has microwave sensor and back-up siren. Actually it's made by Cobra alarms.

In installation manual it's just plug and play. Problem is that my car ('04 Golf 4) is not pre-wired for this installation. 

Now I'm struggling with this 1394 adapter. I'm not sure what is used for but probably triggers siren directly.

Is anyone knows purpose of this adapter?

On one side it's connected with microwave sensor through 3 wires (red, black, red/black). 

On the other side it has 4 wires: 2 red, 1 black and 1 red/black. I know that it needs +, - and trigger for siren but I'm not sure what is 2nd red wire for. 

Also I'm not sure how to connect it to CCM cause something needs to control it (on/off).

Can anyone help me, please.


----------



## aggressor (May 4, 2014)

Hello,
I see you got Votex alarm upgrade. I'm thinking putting that system myself and I wonder - did you get installation manual with the kit from eBay. Who is the seller?
If you provide me with the installation manual, may be I can help you with the fitting.
Thanks


----------



## zuranic2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought it from partsdepot_uk. I got this instructions.

     

I presume that because my car is non-UK market there is no connectors for sensor under roof lining. Also in the trunk no cable for siren, only for power socket which my car also doesn't have.

So I improvise. Connected siren to power socket connector (actually I replace all 3 connectors: power socket, siren and codded electronic key connectors with one 5 pin waterproof connector) and put new wire to the dash panel. 

Firstly I tought that I can connect siren with CCM to pin 3 but I found out that this is not LIN-BUS siren and I need pure 12V for triggering. 

Also I try to connect sensor on CCM's pins where original sensors should be installed but no luck. And yes, I did recode CCM with EasyCCM program to enable interior monitoring.

I was search ETKA and there is mentioned that volumetric sensor is used in conjunction with 000 054 608A what I found later is alarm control unit (also made by Cobra).

So now I'm stuck. I'm confused with this 1394 module. Don't know it's function.

I know that I can connect sensor without module directly to hood switch. But I don't know where to connect siren - to 1394 module or somewhere on CCM (power for original alarm horn).

Sorry for long posting.


----------



## aggressor (May 4, 2014)

As far as I can tell from the manual, yes, the system is ready for pre wired Golf. Everything goes to the CCM. CCM watch the microwave sensor and sends (if the siren is analog) power to the siren. According to the manual the siren will function if only it is armed by the key. So: Key to CCM (is there way to connect the key to the siren directly?); microwave to CCM; siren to CCM. When the car is locked CCM makes connection between microwave and siren (but not before the siren is armed first). I got this pictures is my search about the OEM alarms:
















What type is your CCM. Can you give me part number and part number of the remote (2 or 3 buttons)?
From the illustrations I think the 1394 goes between the microwave sensor and the car installation.
Can you upload the manual with better resolution somewhere else?
Thanks


----------



## zuranic2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is manual again.





Siren is analog with 5 wires: 

- black = constant ground
- red = constant 12V
- white = trigger 12V (siren is sounding all the time 12V is present. When I remove 12V siren stops few seconds after)
- red/green and yellow - connected to emergency key pad 

Microwave sensor (actually it is originally Cobra 5460 sensor) has 3 wires which goes to adapter module (1394): 

- red = 12V
- black = ground
- red/black = trigger signal

From adapter module 1394 there is 4 wires:

- red
- black
- red/black
- red

So, question is Where to connect this wires? I presume red and black needs 12V and ground. But what to do with other 2 wires. Second red suggests that it takes or gives 12V. Red/black should be trigger (negative) for CCM.

Where to connect siren? On 1394 module or on CCM (what pin)?

Schematic from Your post is not valid. I try it and it's not working. I only get error code 01135.

My CCM is 1C0959799B and remote key is with 2 buttons. I recode it for interior monitor and H12 back-up siren.


----------



## aggressor (May 4, 2014)

See this:
http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/58564-how-to-change-ccm-1j0-959-799ah-to-1c0-959-799b-siren-and-interior-monitor-system/
It`s for the OEM alarm, but I think the idea about the arming of the siren and the microwave sensor it's the same.
I think it goes like so:
Microwave>1394>CCM (CAN hi and low, see the pinouts in the scheme on the link)
Siren>CCM(just to feed it with 12V, you may need relay if the CCM does not provide 12V)
Let me know...


----------



## zuranic2 (Mar 19, 2014)

You are not helping me:banghead:. 

Of course it goes Microwave>1394. But 1394 can't go to CAN. Early cars doesn't have CAN. So how You gonna connect it to that kind of car?

This kit was produced in 1998 (it has a stamp on siren), in the start of the production of MK4. In that time CAN wasn't introduced yet.

In this post that you gave link they swap complete CCM so they put CAN line to connect it with instrument panel.

Siren is OEM VW back-up siren with LIN-BUS communication. On pin 3 of CCM (1C0) You don't get 12V, only 2 - 3 Volts. And You get error code 01134 - no communicaton with H12 siren.


----------



## aggressor (May 4, 2014)

OK...
Reverse engineering than, mate, power up the microwave and see what "needs" and what "gives" when detecting object in the "bubble".
After you got what powers up the microwave (1394 module), search for that same combination (+12V/-12V/dry contact, etc) in CCM pins after lock of the car.
Next - bit of experimenting with inputs for figuring what are the pins on the CCM for input from ultrasonic/ microwave modules. After you got that, make the CCM thinks alarm has gone ON and see what will output power for the siren.
But since you got the same CCM like the one in the link with pinout description, you got to get it what's what faster.


----------



## zuranic2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, There is my conclusion.



Sensor gets power only when ignition is off. When You turn ignition on You break power to sensor.

1394 is sort of solid state relay.

Trigger should be connected to hood switch (the easiest way).


----------

